# What tall grass type plant to get



## Firstaqua

I am still confused after reading and reading...
I want to replace my anacharis as I don't like how it is constantly coming apart and "dying" at the bottoms.

I would like to put in a tall (backround) grass like plant. Please recommend one for me.

things to remember:
I am new to plants but want to learn.
I want low or medium maint.
I would like something that will grow as tall as 12 or 18 inches.

Thank you very much. Really looking forward to hearing what you suggest!

The related specifics:
26 gal bowfront
small to med rock substrate
My light has 2 HO T5's - 1 24w grow light and 1 24w full spectrum. It is on 9 hours a day.
I have plant fert that I use once a week.


----------



## debisbooked

I have jungle vals (vallisneria Americana) in my 75g that grow to top of the tank and laterally across the top of the water. Jungle val is easy to grow and propagates by runners - do not ignore it or it will take over the tank. Once the baby plants are a few inches tall, I snip the runner and plant the baby somewhere else in the tank. I let the fish do the fertilizing and I don't use co2.


----------



## LaurenK

I'm in the process of planting my tank right now and I had a couple people suggest the vals. I looked at them online and liked them. I went to my LFS today to get some. They're now in my tank and I LOVE them!!! Also got an Amazon Sword and a few others but the vals are my favorite by a long shot.


----------



## Summer

jungle val, willow hygro, both tall and basic plants, and very easy to grow


----------



## seaecho

Will they take low light?


----------



## Firstaqua

Sounds like jungle val it is!
Thank you.
I looked it up and see that there is both green and dark red available. I might mix in a little of the dark red. I think that would look great!
Thank you.


----------



## jrman83

Another is giant saggitaria subulata. Blades even look like grass. Doesn't require much light and usually very cheap....less than 25 cents per plant.


----------



## Firstaqua

jrman83 said:


> Another is giant saggitaria subulata. Blades even look like grass. Doesn't require much light and usually very cheap....less than 25 cents per plant.


Thanks. Will keep it in mind. ordered the val before I saw your post though.


----------



## Firstaqua

Update:

I checked all my lfs and turned up nothing. Everyone said the same thing. "we are very low on plants right now". Time of year maybe? Curious.
I ordered the Val's online. I got 20 stems of green and 10 stems of red. Overnight was outrageous so I opted for 2nd day air. I'm excited for them to get here!!
Thanks for the advise.


----------



## LaurenK

Firstaqua said:


> Update:
> 
> I checked all my lfs and turned up nothing. Everyone said the same thing. "we are very low on plants right now". Time of year maybe? Curious.
> I ordered the Val's online. I got 20 stems of green and 10 stems of red. Overnight was outrageous so I opted for 2nd day air. I'm excited for them to get here!!
> Thanks for the advise.


When I went to look for plants yesterday, I had to go to three different stores to find what I wanted. Stores like PetSmart and Petco aren't that great for plants in my opinions. Finally, went to my favorite LFS which is a good 30 min away from me and found everything I wanted. I was talking to the lady at my favorite store and she said you have to be careful about buying plants from the chain pet stores because of the way they get them in and sometimes they'll sell you plants that aren't even good for fish tanks. Does anyone agree?

I'm happy you got your plants though. I think you'll really like the look of them after you get them in your tank.  You can always plant those, see what it looks like and if you think you need more go with some of the other suggestions people have mentioned.


----------



## jrman83

Next time try going to plantedtank.net to their trade/sell section and check there. The plants you look for proprogate very well and people are trying to get rid of them all the time. Most only charge about $6 for shipping. I always go there first before buying anywhere else, unless I am trying to load up a full tank (big tank) in one order.

If you need/want some of the plants I listed above, shoot me a pm. I always have some I need to get rid of.


----------



## Firstaqua

LaurenK said:


> sometimes they'll sell you plants that aren't even good for fish tanks. Does anyone agree?
> 
> I'm happy you got your plants though. I think you'll really like the look of them after you get them in your tank.  You can always plant those, see what it looks like and if you think you need more go with some of the other suggestions people have mentioned.


Yup I agree. I know I have read that in other posts as well.

Thanks I am really excited to see them in the tank. I actually think they will look better with my other plants then the anacharis does. I always thought the anacharis seemed out of place a little.


----------



## Firstaqua

jrman83 said:


> Next time try going to plantedtank.net to their trade/sell section and check there. The plants you look for proprogate very well and people are trying to get rid of them all the time. Most only charge about $6 for shipping. I always go there first before buying anywhere else, unless I am trying to load up a full tank (big tank) in one order.
> 
> If you need/want some of the plants I listed above, shoot me a pm. I always have some I need to get rid of.


Wow. great advise. Thanks. I will remember that site. 
Thanks I will get these in and see how it looks and if I want anything more I will see what you have. Thank you!


----------



## Firstaqua

UPDATE:
The Jungle Val has been in the tank for 4 days. It looked a little rough when it came. It was about 12" long but had the top 3 or so inches brownish and "falling apart". As of now it still looks that way and I expect it will take a while for it to come around.

Any thoughts on what I should expect with it.

Thanks!


----------

